# Looking to buy a plow



## pkayejr (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking to buy a plow for my 2001 Ford Ranger. This will be my first plow and I have been told many different things by many different people. I've heard Sno-Way makes a good plow for smaller trucks like mine. I found a used Sno-Way Predator MT, but was told buy a dealer that is too big for my truck. I also found a Meyer 66 poly, but don't know if that's too big. I am looking for any help you can offer. IF you know anyone who is selling a used plow for a smaller truck please let me know. OR if you know anyone who has used a Sno-way Predator MT on a Ranger, please let me know.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know if they sell Fishers in your area but if they do you should get a Fisher Home Steader. The Home Steader is perfect fo your truck.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

You should probably stay away from poly plows as they are usually heavier than steel ones.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pkayejr;632320 said:


> I am looking to buy a plow for my 2001 Ford Ranger. This will be my first plow and I have been told many different things by many different people. I've heard Sno-Way makes a good plow for smaller trucks like mine. I found a used Sno-Way Predator MT, but was told buy a dealer that is too big for my truck. I also found a Meyer 66 poly, but don't know if that's too big. I am looking for any help you can offer. IF you know anyone who is selling a used plow for a smaller truck please let me know. OR if you know anyone who has used a Sno-way Predator MT on a Ranger, please let me know.


The MT is too much plow for your truck for sure. Your looking for a ST,18 series or a 22 series. Check in to be sure you can get a mount to fit your truck before you buy a plow. All the manufacturers have a match program of some type. Use them, they will allow you to print a parts list.

The Meyer is probably a little heavy. Outfitting the truck can be expensive, a $1,500 plow set up can double in cost real fast if it's not all there and doesn't match your truck.


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

*Snowsport*

You may want to try a Snowsport. Had one on my 98 Tacoma last winter and it worked great, I was able to find a slightly used one online, total investment under $800. Check out the Snowsport section of the board. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

98tacoma;637324 said:


> You may want to try a Snowsport. Had one on my 98 Tacoma last winter and it worked great, I was able to find a slightly used one online, total investment under $800. Check out the Snowsport section of the board. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about it.


I think he wants a real plow. Something with hydraulic lift and lower along with angle and probably lights also.


----------

